# Commercial Insurance



## keimere (Oct 8, 2007)

I see alot of you posting about your different businesses.

I just wanted to let you all know I do commercial insurance.

My name is Keith Meredith and I am with Florida Insurance Agency, 850-477-2511, [email protected].


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Keith, GEAUX TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keimere (Oct 8, 2007)

I do not want to hear it

They blew that game


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I Know!!!!! I am still wiping the sweat off my face.


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

I am a independent insurance adjuster, the last 15 years on the road looking for local work.


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you quote General Liability for contractors?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Keimere!!:letsdrink

I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

wish I had of known. bought some several weeks ago from harmon in destin. drove all the way over there from g/b for it.


----------

